
While Kurds fight against ISIS, Turkey shells and attacks them - altern8
http://anfenglish.com/kurdistan/turkish-army-shells-wheat-silos-in-gire-spi
======
Joyfield
The enemy of my enemy is apparently my enemy now a days.

